# Messgeräte ansprechen GPIB / COM



## Anfänger 2.0 (1. Apr 2014)

Hi leute,

ich weiß nicht wo genau ich den Thread eröffnen sollte und bin deshalb hier gelandet .
:rtfm: Nach ewig langer Recherche habe ich nichts zu meiner Frage gefunden :noe:.

Und zwar habe ich bis vor kurzem kleine Programme für Messgeräte in Matlab geschrieben.
Die Messgeräte sind per National Instruments GPIB-USB / COM-USB mit dem PC verbunden.
Jetzt möchte/muss ich das auch in Java machen.
Ich habe aber keine Ahnung OB und WIE das in Java funktioniert :bloed:.

Ich hoffe jemand kennt sich zumindest grob damit aus und kann mir dabei helfen.


Danke schon mal im Voraus und freundliche Grüße
der Anfänger


----------

